# XC to full suss lower back pain on climbs



## l80ous (Aug 13, 2020)

I've just upgraded from my 2021 Trek X caliber 8 to a 2021 Nukeproof Reactor Elite I noticed for my second ride out I was getting lower back pain but only when climbing. My new bike is a harder to climb than my hardtail was and I never had any pain from that. Locking out the rear shocker does help, but is this down to the slacker geo and rear suspension bob? Has anyone else come across this?


----------



## Zwieback (Apr 11, 2021)

Not sure if you had it custom fit, but you might try some simple adjustments. Try small incremental adjustments to your seat, height and rail position. Similarly try adjustments to your stem and bars, lowering or raising your stem depending on your spacers and rotating your bar slightly...you may end up wanting to change your stem length/angle but play with what you have first.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

You can try matching up your old body position with your new one. When I was experiencing back pain it was from the saddle being too far back and too low. It also possible that you're body is too stretched out. There can be many factors.


----------



## l80ous (Aug 13, 2020)

Thanks guys, I'll try and move a few things around see if that will make any difference. I thought maybe when I was bobbing I was to low.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Maybe try some more pressure in the shock, that can make a dramatic difference in the ride height and pedaling. Sometimes it's the case that people set them up too soft at first and then incrementally have to increase them as they start riding harder and harder terrain, that in turn has the added benefit of being firmer under pedaling. That design has only about 80% anti-squat in the mid-travel, where your shock would be going much of the time during an off-road climb. This means it is going to feel soggier and mushier than a bike like a yeti/SC/intense/pivot/ibis and a few others, while climbing. The steeper seat-tube will help, but bottom line is that an FS bike with that much travel will always be a lot harder to pedal than a hardtail. The hardtail it will seem like you just have to nudge and it just jumps up the hill.

Core strength is important for riding and it's also highly likely that you lack some core strength that would let you deal with this heavier and harder-to-pedal bike.


----------



## fredcook (Apr 2, 2009)

Seat angle... 

A couple of degrees makes or breaks back comfort on seated climbs for me.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

It's likely you are either using new muscles, or you're using the muscles in your back differently.
I suppose there's a case to be made that you will get used to it, and the pain will go away, but you don't want it to become chronic. Where exactly is the pain?
At the start of seasons (mountain biking and skiing) I usually start feeling low back pain very low on the back and on either side of the spine as muscles get engaged differently. I've found this exercise to help. It does address a pretty specific pain area, though, so it may or may not help you. Good luck.


----------



## TylerVernon (Nov 10, 2019)

This is the youtube back pain expert. He also has some books


----------



## Smiles for miles (Feb 26, 2021)

I've found it very helpful to sit as little as possible when I'm off the bike. I use a zero g type chair/recliner when sitting, at much as possible. Turns out my off bike sitting was irritating my back, but I only really felt it when riding. Sitting as little as possible off the bike has taken away 95% of my on bike lower back pain.


----------



## l80ous (Aug 13, 2020)

Thanks for the comments guys, I've been comparing the Geo between my bikes, could it be the larger reach even though effective top tube isn't much more?


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

Its possible that with the combination of the steep STA (your saddle is pushed farther forward relative to the bottom bracket) and the use of a short stem. The pushed forward saddle with the use of a short stem could possibly have you too cramped and sitting too upright putting more pressure on your lower back.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

Man, every back is different, but I find that when I am too upright when pedaling hard, my lower back starts to hurt. Being a little more bend at the hips (tilting my pelvis down) is key for me.
Standing and pedaling is different. I can be upright for that no problem.


----------



## vikkibendell (7 mo ago)

Massage is not just for your health. It can speed up recovery after sports injuries and help you feel less pain. Massage is one of the most important things you can do for your body. You don't have to be a professional athlete to benefit from it. You can just be a regular person who wants to feel better! I started to use massage services after having back pains. The girls from ladybirdsweb.co.uk made the pain disappear, and I am feeling in good shape now. So, it's very important to put an accent on massage.


----------



## HEMIjer (Jul 17, 2008)

it is as other pointed out the Geo difference, 2 options:

1- Adjust new bike to similar to old bike, with drastic change though near impossible
2- Embrace new geo ride it hard let your body, muscles adjust to it, make small changes over time dialing in but don't be too quick to change.


----------



## JoeMountain (Apr 17, 2010)

Also try not to pull on your bars too much. If I pull on my bars on really tough climbs it stresses my lower back. If I just keep all the work in my legs, I'm fine.


----------



## fogby (7 mo ago)

There are 3 contact points on any bike (bars, pedals and saddle). The relationship for these 3 points almost certainly has changed. Suspension movements (bob) wouldn't change the relationship of the 3 contact points unless you are seriously bouncing on the saddle. And I doubt the physical up/down movement of the bob is enough to cause pain.

You could get a bike fit, but if the pain isn't severe, I'd ride it for a while to see if your muscles adjust to the new position while being mindful of your power output.

I have two road bikes that I use. One is aero and one is lightweight - the setups are fairly different. One more upright and one more stretched out. If I start climbing with the aero bike after not doing so for a while, I certainly have lower back pain until I get re-accustomed to that position while climbing.


----------



## flanman (Feb 12, 2008)

I got back pain when moving to a FS. Changed the saddle to something harder and pain went away. Turns out flexy saddles (FS saddle was a spec phenom) give me lower back pain. Encountered the same issue on a cx bike and changing the saddle solved it. Try the saddle form your HT and see if that makes a difference.


----------

